# why i'm not here..i didn't for get you all



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hello people.this is the first time i have been here in over to weeks. i have arthritis in my spine and had to get some shots in my spine.and i could not walk or sit at my PC, i just got here for the first time with the wonderful help of my lovie,,she is so great and takes care of me all the time.told her i could get used to all this service with a smile.but now the bad thing is that ginger is all confused. because i'm not sleeping in my bed ,,i'm sleeping in her's Haa Haa .well you see at night ginger sleeps in my lounger chair.but now i can't lay flat in my bed so i sleep at night in my chair and she sleeps wilt me..so i think we are going to have a hard time getting things back to the way they were.hope you all are well .please don't forget me ok bye bye


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We would never forget you and Ginger!!! Get well soon.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Lumpy, we missed you! Hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey sugarlump it's strange but I was just thinking the other day that it was strange that I hadn't seen you on here in a while Sorry to hear that you aren't well hope you get better soon! I'm sure Ginger is enjoying her new bed mate Take care!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww sorry to hear about you problems! I'm have been having lots of pain in my joints and back, hence why I'm awake at 3.30am uk time and why I have been away from the forum for a while ! Ggggrrrrr!!! It's horrible not being able to do stuff that you enjoy, glad to here your lovely wife is taking good care of you. I have loved being back but I struggle typing with my finger joints and wrist! I can't imagine anyone ever forgetting you and ginger xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you Lumpy - hopefully having Ginger as a heat pack helps with the pain, a little - and I'm sure that having her for company is good too.
Respect to Suger for caring you - 
Take care of yourselves, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, sorry to hear about that. I'm sure Ginger's not confused though, she 'll be in heaven, it's a dream to sleep with your master


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Worry you are not so good at the moment. I have a client who had the steroid injections in her spine. They gave her relief for such a short time that she says never again! She now comes for her Bowen 3 times a week and gets great relief from it. Trying cutting wheat and sugar in all forms from your diet. That too can really help. Hope things improve for you soon. Big hugs.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm praying the injections work for you! Nothing worse than back pain. I have sciatica at the moment and it's awful when you struggle to put your pants and socks on! I'm sure your pain has been dreadfully worse than mine.
Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Same for you Nikki....try Bowen.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Trying cutting wheat and sugar in all forms from your diet. That too can really help. Hope things improve for you soon. Big hugs.


I can second this advice. My pain is like a mosquito bite compared to the elephant sitting on you but for what it's worth when I clean the inflammatories from my diet (wheat, sugar and the nightshade veggies, potato, peppers, eggplant, tomatos) I notice a huge difference. It means living on green tea and lettuce but at least I am comfortable. 

Cat I am eager to learn more about Bowen. What is it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You'll never be forgotten, just hope you're feeling healthier soon, back pain is terrible and do debilitating. Lucky you've got your lovely and Ginger 
I'm sure Ginger is loving having you with her. Take care and hope you're back soon xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope the injections improve your pain . . I'm sure Ginger has loved her new "Bed Buddy"!! Welcome back! Keep us up to speed with your progress . . .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi lumpy - glad your back, hope your feeling better? Sorry to hear you've not been too good. And I hope ginger is behaving herself (& the mrs! )


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor Lumpy, lucky you have your two girls to look after you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I can second this advice. My pain is like a mosquito bite compared to the elephant sitting on you but for what it's worth when I clean the inflammatories from my diet (wheat, sugar and the nightshade veggies, potato, peppers, eggplant, tomatos) I notice a huge difference. It means living on green tea and lettuce but at least I am comfortable. 

Cat I am eager to learn more about Bowen. What is it?

Bowen is a very gentle hands on fascial release therapy. It works on many levels muscular/skeletal, organic, reproductive and emotional. It's a holistic therapy, which means it looks at lifestyle, diet how you, walk, sit, stresses, your work life balance. To learn more visit the European college of Bowen Studies website. It's full of information.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Can Bowen help fibro? Im struggling with this at the mo! Not trying to hijack the thread so could you message me CAT53.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So glad to see this post Lumpy.. Just last night I was thinking where is Lumpy and Ginger! We missed you. Hope your back improves soon, the injections are great but do take a good while take effect. Get well soon! Glad your dear wife is treating you well!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The Bowen sounds amazing. I'm interested in it too! Not because I need it but because I enjoy learning. I can second the coming off wheats and refined sugary stuff..


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to add my comments about Bowen therapy. As an asthma sufferer I had 4 weeks of treatment, once a week in the lead up to us getting our pup as I was worried/suffering from anxiety, that he wouldn't agree with me and after many years of wanting a dog, we would then have the upset of not being able to keep him. Having had a very poor summer asthma and hay fever wise, I now feel the best I have felt in a long while, no wheezy chest  I would recommend it to anyone who suffers from asthma, anxiety, IBS etc.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Muddy paws said:


> Hi, just wanted to add my comments about Bowen therapy. As an asthma sufferer I had 4 weeks of treatment, once a week in the lead up to us getting our pup as I was worried/suffering from anxiety, that he wouldn't agree with me and after many years of wanting a dog, we would then have the upset of not being able to keep him. Having had a very poor summer asthma and hay fever wise, I now feel the best I have felt in a long while, no wheezy chest  I would recommend it to anyone who suffers from asthma, anxiety, IBS etc.


I am going to check if this exists in Canada. I had a plate put in my neck 4 years ago due to a severely herniated disc that was compressing my spine. My legs were starting to be paralyzed and my arms hurt so badly I wanted to cut them off. My surgery lasted 5 and a half hours and my prognosis wasn't very good. My neurologist told me I would likely never walk normally again. They went in through my neck and inserted a titanium plate and a cow bone. I had to do physio for 6 months. I wasn't going to accept that I wouldn't be able to walk normally again so I got a treadmill and walked every single day and everything came back normal. I was very lucky. I still get pain every now and again so this Bowen therapy really interests me! I am going to look it up! Thanks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy mackeral, it sounds awful!  I hope you find a Bowen therapist near you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Holy mackeral, it sounds awful!  I hope you find a Bowen therapist near you!


Oh I'm ok now just the odd times I will get a pull if I lift something my lifting limit is 10lbs but sometimes I lift heavier. I checked it out and they do have some practitioners in Ontario


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I bet having a cow bone in your neck gets a lot of attention at dinner parties!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I bet having a cow bone in your neck gets a lot of attention at dinner parties!


Ya lots of mooing jokes lets just say


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope you did not take offense when I told you to dress Molly as a cow at Halloween?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I hope you did not take offense when I told you to dress Molly as a cow at Halloween?


No not at all ha!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I am going to check if this exists in Canada. I had a plate put in my neck 4 years ago due to a severely herniated disc that was compressing my spine. My legs were starting to be paralyzed and my arms hurt so badly I wanted to cut them off. My surgery lasted 5 and a half hours and my prognosis wasn't very good. My neurologist told me I would likely never walk normally again. They went in through my neck and inserted a titanium plate and a cow bone. I had to do physio for 6 months. I wasn't going to accept that I wouldn't be able to walk normally again so I got a treadmill and walked every single day and everything came back normal. I was very lucky. I still get pain every now and again so this Bowen therapy really interests me! I am going to look it up! Thanks


Wow this sounds really drastic, it must of been a bad time for you, good for you for fighting back and winning! 
Why a cow bone??? That is so bizarre and a fabulous fact that I now know about you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Wow this sounds really drastic, it must of been a bad time for you, good for you for fighting back and winning!
> Why a cow bone??? That is so bizarre and a fabulous fact that I now know about you!


My disc was totally destroyed so they used a cow bone to replace it not sure really why everything happened all so fast. I know they can use some of your hip bone but maybe they didn't have time? My body didn't reject it and I'm all in one piece so I don't care what type of bone is there I try not to think about it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> My disc was totally destroyed so they used a cow bone to replace it not sure really why everything happened all so fast. I know they can use some of your hip bone but maybe they didn't have time? My body didn't reject it and I'm all in one piece so I don't care what type of bone is there I try not to think about it


Medical stuff is amazing these days, I know pig bits, tissues and cells etc can be used in humans - mind boggling really......
But to our advantage


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Aside from the surgery part I'd love to have a cow bone in me. My sister has cows and they are lovely, peaceful, intelligent animals who are devoted to their families. I think having a bit of one in you is very good karma and should bring good luck!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon. Sending healing vibes and happy puppy dog cuddles x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Renee there are ?Bowen Therapists in Canada. If you tell me where you are I may be able to get a contact name and number for you.

I too have been able to stop my inhalers. My last peak flow meter read as that of a 40 year old. I am 60 next month. Dead chuffed!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Renee there are ?Bowen Therapists in Canada. If you tell me where you are I may be able to get a contact name and number for you.
> 
> I too have been able to stop my inhalers. My last peak flow meter read as that of a 40 year old. I am 60 next month. Dead chuffed!


I'm in Mississauga Ontario that would be great in case I need it one day!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> My disc was totally destroyed so they used a cow bone to replace it not sure really why everything happened all so fast. I know they can use some of your hip bone but maybe they didn't have time? My body didn't reject it and I'm all in one piece so I don't care what type of bone is there I try not to think about it


Now I'm sure there are some people who could make a joke as to why your body didn't reject it, but of course I wouldn't be so rude to even think of doing such a thing!
Joking aside it does sound like you had a terrible time so I'm so glad to hear you have made such a great recovery.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

And Lumpy I'm sorry you have not been so good (my Dad had arthritis of the spine so I know how horrid that can be), glad your lovely Wife is looking after you and I bet Ginger is loving sharing a cosy spot with you at bedtime.xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Now I'm sure there are some people who could make a joke as to why your body didn't reject it, but of course I wouldn't be so rude to even think of doing such a thing!
> Joking aside it does sound like you had a terrible time so I'm so glad to hear you have made such a great recovery.


ha! Yes I was very lucky! It was a long painful road back but I made it must be because I am so stubborn and if someone tells me I won't walk again I have to prove them wrong


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hello all you wonderful beautiful people..I am so honored and pleased to know you all..oh wow i got news to day .just when i was feeling good enough to hobble around with my walker (that ginger don't even like a little ,bit) i got news that they have to do it again on the 15 th of Nov...great just what i wanted to hear..ginger i doing pretty good ,she gives me a nasty look every now and then .like just what are you doing in my bed at night,but a little tummy scratch and all is for given haa Haa. and i will tell you this to all theses guys that say that they can live with out a wife. bull poo.,,my wife has been working her butt off for it is about three weeks now and that is all most like i'm a 77 year old baby i can only stand for about 2 or 3 minutes ,,and i can't hobble any farther then from my lazy-boy to the bathroom can make it to the kitchen .to get some thing to eat .but then i can't carry it back with my walker ,,so she does all that for me allso..see for all the time we have been married i did ALL the cooking.and that has been like for 38 years..well i don't want to over stay my welcome here so i will say bye bye .i will be in touch ok and thank you all so much my wife did say WOW you have a lot of friends here when she seen all the pages and all the people on each page.and my girl ginger ,also said.thank you all also ,you all have a great day bye bye you all


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi sugarlump glad to hear that your wife and Ginger are taking such good care of you Since you did all the cooking now you can give her directions to make your favorite meals Glad that Ginger is getting used to you being in her space I knew that you two would work it out Wishing you well and hope you have a speedy recovery!:hug:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck for the 15th Sugarlump. Hope it's more successful this time round.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck for the15th Lumpy! You are so lucky to have your lovely Sugar to take are of you! I hope things start improving for you soon xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

